# Lachsangeln in Irland



## felix v. sch. (15. Juli 2002)

hallo boardis!!!
nimmt jemand zwei angler aus oberbayern im august/september mit nach irland auf lachse????oder sonst wo hin wos lachse gibt,aber nicht nach alaska da zu teuer!!wenn ja,dann antwortet!danke   felix


----------

